# For Fugarwi7



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey brian-heres the pic you asked for....cant wait to see the crank you make up with this scheme.....its been hotttt :B Thanks again


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

which i nothing but a copy of this....the REAL "frog circus freek" hahaha!!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

please dont degrade my spoon like that......here, maybe you'll remember this day Mr ezbite.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> please dont degrade my spoon like that......here, maybe you'll remember this day Mr ezbite.



how could i forget. you puttered around for hours going east/northeast/north scratching your head, trying to find us fish. then with my superior(almost super human) fish finding abilitys, took over at helm and filled the cooler heading west. go west my boy, go west.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

His are white in the middle. And have two more spots. Some days that can mean the difference bw bringing in a limit of hawgs and getting:S


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

pizza said:


> His are white in the middle. And have two more spots. Some days that can mean the difference bw bringing in a limit of hawgs and getting:S


he knows that--he's just bullheaded. Maybe one day my superior angling skills will finally rub off on him and his little 30 quart cooler will get filled. If he keeps running those anti-paint stingers- he's in for a long day, i keep telling him that plain silver and gold spoons are sheephead killers- he needs some PAINT on those spoons for color/


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

*IT'S A COPY!*


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey George what color backs do your spoons have gold or copper?


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

if he told you he'd have to......


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

silver shad said:


> Hey George what color backs do your spoons have gold or copper?


I have gold/copper/and silver made. Like anything else, it depends on what they are eating. Now they are smashing perch so its all about gold.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

are those working better right now that ones painted perch color?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

pizza said:


> are those working better right now that ones painted perch color?



yes and no. Green and orange has been good to us lately. Somedays the greens fire, some days the orange themed ones, and when your lucky, they both go. 

Heres the orange versions i had made up


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

so apparently the dotted ones work better than ones painted with perch bars (and thus looks more like an actual perch)?

I've got one crank thats painted black and has yellow dots (called bumble bee) that seems to work pretty good. I'm gonna try to incorporate some spots into my lures now. If I had fluorescent yellow (hobby store will have some in next time I go, they ordered some) and fluorescent green, I'd give it a go. I need to keep an eye out for fluorescent green rattlecans, don't think I've seen them.


----------

